# cadbury billboard...



## Wild Child (Dec 1, 2007)

That looks unusually real...


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice. Where is it?/


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

it does look real.....even the people!

i found it on a website so i don't know where it is..


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish they still packaged them like that. I live on Dairy Milk and I miss tearing off the paper and peeling back the foil xD


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol:


----------

